# Ispy doesn't Work!



## pookaloo83 (Sep 13, 2010)

I have to keep refreshing the page. It doesn't pop up new posts like it's supposed to. erplexed


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Sep 13, 2010)

^^^It sure doesn't. I love Ispy, pls fix


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 14, 2010)

Scroll up and 'click'


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 14, 2010)

dimopoulos said:


> Scroll up and 'click'


 
Click what? 


ETA: Omg! thanks! it works now!


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 15, 2010)

pookaloo83 said:


> Click what?
> 
> 
> ETA: Omg! thanks! it works now!


----------



## Kiki0130 (Sep 15, 2010)

dimopoulos

Thanks so much for everything you're doing
to make our new home more comfortable.

And nice to see a pic of you


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes...this place is turning into something even more wonderful than it already was.  Amazing...


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 22, 2010)

Okay, the ispy is still acting up. It doesn't update! It just sits there! Can someone else check this out to see if it's just my computer?


----------



## lovely008 (Sep 22, 2010)

I just checked right now and it's working for me.


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 22, 2010)

You might want to empty your temporary internet files folder (it is under the preferences/options of your browser). This will recache everything on your browser and it will start working.


----------

